# Paris-Roubaix



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh-oh

Paris-Roubaix organiser left with one week to remove tarmac after Arenberg mistakenly resurfaced | Cyclist


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That's not good at all.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I have faith it will be cobbles again on April 2nd


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

burgrat said:


> I have faith it will be cobbles again on April 2nd


 I am sure it is.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Is there a TV channel we can watch this race on here in the states?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

NBC has the rights. They are showing it tape delayed at 6pm on Monday evening on NBCsports


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

KoroninK said:


> NBC has the rights. They are showing it tape delayed at 6pm on Monday evening on NBCsports


Man, I'm happy to read this, as I won't be anywhere near a computer or TV this weekend.

Thanks for the good news.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

pdh777 said:


> Is there a TV channel we can watch this race on here in the states?


steephill.tv

If you have a YouTube app on your TV you can also catch live and delayed streams, there is one channel in particular that is always great quality. the guy posts names of those who donated at the end to keep it going, does anyone remember?

Either way, turn to YouTube and you should be okay.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

velodog, you're welcome.

9W9W very true about youtube.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

NBCsports gold cycling package. You gotta pay but I think its worth it.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

That’s one of the better ones I’ve seen.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

What a crock.. You have to buy an NBC coverage when you pay for cable with NBC sports. Then, they show a delay a day later when people are coming home from work. That's just cr*p right there.. I REALLY hate NBC/Comcast.. Now even more..


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Results are in: https://racecenter.paris-roubaix.fr

1 SAGAN Peter
2 DILLIER Silvan
3 TERPSTRA Nik
4 VAN AVERMAET Greg
5 STUYVEN Jasper
6 VANMARCKE Sep
7 POLITT Nils
8 PHINNEY Taylor
9 STYBAR Zdenek
10 DEBUSSCHERE Jens


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

.je said:


> Results are in: https://racecenter.paris-roubaix.fr
> 
> 1 SAGAN Peter
> 2 DILLIER Silvan
> ...


Great race, chapeau to Sagan. Eurosport coverage worked well for me.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It’s great to Peter the Great deliver the the goods in a big race!

Was any one else stoked to see Taylor Phinney drilling it in the last 20km? He got a top 10 for his troubles.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

that's looks faux as hell...



then you see 4/1/18 date


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I was hoping Sagan would get this one. 

Really very sad about Michael Goolaerts. I turned on the race after he went down, but I did hear something mentioned about cardiac arrest. Almost unbelievable. My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Everything I've heard has reported it as cardiac arrest. Very sad.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

For those interested, here's the Eurosport version on youtube. Watch it before youtube remove it.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Everything I've heard has reported it as cardiac arrest. Very sad.


I know details are still murky. But is there any indication of whether his crash caused the cardiac arrest, or cardiac arrest caused the crash?


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> I know details are still murky. But is there any indication of whether his crash caused the cardiac arrest, or cardiac arrest caused the crash?


I was wondering about that as well. Not sure if we will hear anything soon on this. Either way, very sad.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

eric1971 said:


> I was wondering about that as well. Not sure if we will here anything soon on this. Either way, very sad.


Very sad, indeed.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> I know details are still murky. But is there any indication of whether his crash caused the cardiac arrest, or cardiac arrest caused the crash?


What I've read is that most think the crash was caused by the cardiac arrest not the other way around.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

4Crawler said:


> Great race, chapeau to Sagan. Eurosport coverage worked well for me.


Agree. Thoroughly enjoyed this year's Hell of the North. You also have to give kudos to Dillier. I can only imagine what was going through his mind, working side by side with Sagan. He had to know deep down that he wasn't going to out-sprint Sagan at the finish, but he was willing to take his turn at the front and help to take the two of them to the finish. I hope that sometime down the road Sagan returns the favor.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

AlanE said:


> Agree. Thoroughly enjoyed this year's Hell of the North. You also have to give kudos to Dillier. I can only imagine what was going through his mind, working side by side with Sagan. He had to know deep down that he wasn't going to out-sprint Sagan at the finish, but he was willing to take his turn at the front and help to take the two of them to the finish. I hope that sometime down the road Sagan returns the favor.


“Peter Sagan was the angel and the devil,” was his killer line.

https://rouleur.cc/editorial/caught-up-in-the-moment-with-roubaix-runner-up-silvan-dillier/

If he didn't work with Sagan he may have been left in Sagan's wake to be swallowed up by the pack. Working with Sagan was almost a guaranty of a podium place, working with an angel and getting beat by the devil.

He was disappointed with 2nd place, he'll be back.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

AlanE said:


> Agree. Thoroughly enjoyed this year's Hell of the North. *You also have to give kudos to Dillier*. I can only imagine what was going through his mind, working side by side with Sagan. He had to know deep down that he wasn't going to out-sprint Sagan at the finish, but he was willing to take his turn at the front and help to take the two of them to the finish. I hope that sometime down the road Sagan returns the favor.


Bora would be wise to pick up his next contract. What he did as an athlete, as well as sportsman, is incredibly impressive.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's an article from Cycling News. Seems that it has been confirmed that Goolaerts suffered cardiac arrest before he crashed:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/goolaerts-suffered-cardiac-arrest-before-paris-roubaix-crash/


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Dillier is a little disappointed, but he also sounds like he's quite happy to take that disappointment to the bank



> At the post-race press conference, Dillier admitted a little disappointment, but conceded he couldn’t be too down about sprinting against the rider of their generation for victory.


Dillier the the right thing working with Sagan. For a rider getting 2nd place, he is getting LOTS of attentions and accolades, and that itself means a lot in this sport.

Suppose Dillier refused to work with Sagan. Then chances are the both of them would be pulled back in the chasing pack. Then it'd come down to a bunch sprint within this pack. Sagan would be the favorite to win in a bunch sprint here. Dillier might not even podium in this scenario, and even if he did, he'd soon be forgotten. 

everyone likes to win, but I don't think he's all that disappointed in 2nd place. Dillier wasn't gonna out sprint Sagan no matter what position Sagan was in. The two of them Sagan and Dillier had a 1 minute lead over the chasing pack by the time the two got to the veledrome. If Dillier didn't lead out, Sagan would just ease up and wait for the headsup sprint with Dillier, in which case Sagan would win anyway.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Dillier knew he had no chance when he was leading Sagan into the velodrome. He was constantly turning his head to see when Sagan was going to attack. Meanwhile Sagan was like a lion hunting his prey. Just waiting and waiting for the opportune time to pounce for the kill. Once Sagan made the jump, it was all over. Kudos to Sagan. Well deserved win!


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

KoroninK said:


> Here's an article from Cycling News. Seems that it has been confirmed that Goolaerts suffered cardiac arrest before he crashed:
> Goolaerts suffered cardiac arrest before Paris-Roubaix crash | Cyclingnews.com


 That's awful!


----------

